# BUYING MY BOYS BOWS



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Went out to SF Archery lastnight and they recommended the mission UX2 for my 14 and 15 year old boys to start out with. Anybody have any experience with that brand of bow? I shoot a Mathews Legacy and love the mathews product. The mission bow is made by mathews. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

Take a look at the diamond razors edge. From what I understand the bow can go from 30# -60#. As your boys get bigger and stronger they can just crank down on the weight. Might save you having to buy 2 new bows a couple years from now as they grow up. IIRC the same bow can do 30-60 without any major mod changes, can anyone verify that? I'd hate to tell you false info.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

When it comes to bows I tell people to best one you can afford. In your case you boy will most likly grow like crazy for the next few years I stick with Diamon or a PSE. I had a PSE as a kid and it was a great bow. I now shot a Hoyt V-Tec and love it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

How much weight can they draw? At 14-15 I would try hard to not have to buy a "youth" type bow. Additionally, I would try hard to get them into a parallel limb bow, even if it is a more mid-range model. It will be more comfortable to shoot as their draw weights go up. And they will be more likely to want to shoot it for years. But, trust me, as soon as they are strong enough (1-2 years) to pull an adult bow, they are going to wear you out.

Between the Mission UX2 and the Diamond Edge, I would go with the Edge. It's limb style is closer to parallel and will end up costing you a lot less to get into. Don't know much about how the UX2 shoots but I have heard more than one person rave about the Edge.

Just my 2 cents.

Let me know if I can be be of any more help.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Ravor edge is a good bow. It is a small bow though and not full size. My wife has one and it is a nice little rig. My son at that age shot a martin cheeta i believe it was a package deal from academy for 300$ it went from like 40lb to 70 lb and realy shot hard..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's a thought. Most of the Martin bows are adjustable from 55-70lbs. Bucksnort and his son shoot the MOAB and the Bengal, respectively. Seems like they are pretty much the same bow, the MOAB is just a little lighter and is a little more "finished." But, the use the same M2-Pro cam, and both shoot very smooth and quiet.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

you could try the archerytalk.com classifieds as well. There are always dad's trying to get rid of bows that their kids have outgrown.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bassaholic said:


> you could try the archerytalk.com classifieds as well. There are always dad's trying to get rid of bows that their kids have outgrown.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


Very good resource. I have found several real good deals on there as well as ebay.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Finally went to SF Archery and got the boys some bows. We got 1 mission x2 and 1 mission ux2. got them all set up and they are shooting great out to 20 so far. this week we will start at 30 yards and then out to the field for some hogs. I told them they had to get good with the hogs before I let them try at anything else. It felt so much better buying them some hunting stuff instead of computer games and playstation ****. I think I', just as excited as they are.


----------

